# No 4K resolution with DP cable



## Hockster (Jun 27, 2016)

I've got a Samsung u28e590d, 28' 4K monitor. It's capable of 4K resolution at 60Hz when connected with a 1.2 Display Port cable. But when I connect with my DP cable it maxes at 1920X1080.

Monitor:
http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LU28E590DS/ZA

Cable:
https://www.startech.com/Cables/Aud...displayport-cable-10ft-certified~DISPLPORT10L

I'm using a GTX 1080 video card, what am I missing? I can get 4K@30hz via HDMI, but 30 is too low.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 27, 2016)

Weird... it says 60Hz through HDMI 2.0, not Displayport on the Amazon site. On the Samsung (which I would believe of course) site, it says DP...

Try an HDMI and see if that works?


----------



## Hockster (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm currently using HDMI, can only get 30Hz on it.

Edit: The manual states that 60hz is available via the HDMI port 2, which is not the case. It also shows the monitor menu being able to select the DP version as well, mine doesn't have that option.

Edit 2: It's the cable. I moved everything around and used a 6" cable and I do get 4K@60Hz. The 10" I bought just this morning is either defective or junk.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 27, 2016)

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201510/20151030173012594/BN46-00481B-Eng.pdf

DP 1.2 = 3840 x 2160 @ 60 Hz
HDMI 1 = HDMI 1.4 = 3840 x 2160 @ 30 Hz
HDMI 2 = HDMI 2.0 = 3840 x 2160 @ 60 Hz

Section 6.5, page 75:
1. Function Key
2. System
3. DisplayPort Ver.
4. *Make sure 1.2 is selected.*

Really stupid that it needs to be told what version it is.



Hockster said:


> Edit 2: It's the cable. I moved everything around and used a 6" cable and I do get 4K@60Hz. The 10" I bought just this morning is either defective or junk.


The one you linked to (Startech) should work.  It needs to be HBR2 (High Bit Rate 2) and that one you linked is.  If that's what you bought and it doesn't work, very possible it is defective.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 27, 2016)

See edits, but even with a functional cable my monitor still doesn't have the menu option to select DP versions. not a big deal though, it's working correctly now


----------



## D007 (Jun 27, 2016)

Did you enable UHD colors in the monitor's settings? Or is there some setting that might cause it not to function if not enabled? I'm thinking it's a setting in the monitor..
On my samsung, I had to enable UHD colors in the TV settings, to get it to work right.
Took me like a month of tech support before they told me that..lol



Hockster said:


> See edits, but even with a functional cable my monitor still doesn't have the menu option to select DP versions. not a big deal though, it's working correctly now



Oh, working correctly.. Good then.


----------



## jewelia (Jul 4, 2016)

"The one you linked to (Startech) should work.  It needs to be HBR2 (High Bit Rate 2) and that one you linked is.  If that's what you bought and it doesn't work, very possible it is defective."

Although the StarTech cable is vesa certified, there have been a lot of complaints about poor quality issues.  10 feet is pushing it for a display port cable if you are pushing the display port limits.  The go-to vesa certified cable is Accell AUltraAV :  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CD1FB4E/?tag=tec06d-20
Most people opt for the 2m.  There are also 1 m and 3m models. You should use the shortest cable possible if you are pushing the display port envelop.

The Accell page is more informative and you can buy direct:
http://www.accellcables.com/product...splayport-version-1-2-cable?variant=846828965


----------



## flmatter (Jul 4, 2016)

I think we all have bought junk cables before....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2016)

Yeah, if the cable can pass certification for HBR2, it has to be able to transmit at maximum bitrate over 3 meters.  The cable was either damaged or it slipped through quality control.  DisplayPort has standards for transmission quality unlike HDMI.

I would say buy HBR3 (DisplayPort 1.3) cables but they aren't available yet.


----------



## jewelia (Jul 4, 2016)

Yeah.  All I am saying is that, if you review comments, a lot of people have found the Startech cable to be of poor quality.  That a cable passes a spec test is not the be all and end all--it is easy enough to manipulate tests, do a Volkswagon thing and manufature different than tested samples, or for things to get mussed up when a new batch is contracted.  My experience is that Startech is generally not high quality and that people whose likelihood depends on setting up systems, most often go with the Accell cables.  Thus, hard to find in stock sometimes.  I just signed up to mention this so that people who read this thread have an alternative to Startech (We don't buy anything Startech).


----------

